# SaltDogg Spreader



## Glenhaven Snow (Jul 20, 2015)

My experience is with SnowEx and Downeaster - what are your opinions of the SaltDogg spreader?


----------



## NorthernProServ (Nov 26, 2013)

Glenhaven Snow;2015161 said:


> My experience is with SnowEx and Downeaster - what are your opinions of the SaltDogg spreader?


Have a TGS07 and its great.

Only wish it had the RT3 attachment system like the boss speaders


----------



## simply_peter (Jan 10, 2008)

What size are you looking at?


----------



## redclifford (Aug 10, 2015)

I have two 3yard salt dogs and one 2 yard salt dogg. The 2yard spreads more on one side - good for laneways ( sucks for open parking lots)
The 3 yard salt dogg spreads amazing, Ive only used auger salters and probably will never join the chain gang
Ive ran into acouple issues with the 2 yard but personally it was our own fault. wet salt or leaving salt in the salter from previous storms. Now we store all the trucks in the shop fully loaded and ready to go , everytruck gets washed down every time it comes back to the shop and if we do have damp salt we rinse out the salter before we load it up again. preventive maintenance*


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

I've got a 1.5 yard Saltdogg spreader, and it spend more time last year not working than it did working. The company I work for had salt so wet that I could have made snowballs out of it, so it bridged and froze up in my spreader over and over. In the owner's manual it says that if you're spreading wet salt to open the baffles more, so I'll try that this year, but I'm underwhelmed to say the least. I've never seen the guys with chain drive spreaders (Tornados and Polycasters) have this problem. I'll try it for one more year, and if I have the same troubles it will be on Craig's List.


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

Harleyjeff;2019611 said:


> I've got a 1.5 yard Saltdogg spreader, and it spend more time last year not working than it did working. The company I work for had salt so wet that I could have made snowballs out of it, so it bridged and froze up in my spreader over and over. In the owner's manual it says that if you're spreading wet salt to open the baffles more, so I'll try that this year, but I'm underwhelmed to say the least. I've never seen the guys with chain drive spreaders (Tornados and Polycasters) have this problem. I'll try it for one more year, and if I have the same troubles it will be on Craig's List.


Wet salt and leaving it in there is the problem jeff, we've delt with same thing with our 1.5 and 2 yard saltdoggs, but other then that there great, even the 4yd down easter we got has the same problem, broke the drag chain a few times. But hey if you decide to sell it, I'll possibly be interested


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

dodgegmc1213;2019615 said:


> Wet salt and leaving it in there is the problem jeff, we've delt with same thing with our 1.5 and 2 yard saltdoggs, but other then that there great, even the 4yd down easter we got has the same problem, broke the drag chain a few times. But hey if you decide to sell it, I'll possibly be interested


I hear you. And I don't know why it was so wet last year. It was stored indoors in a dome, and the stuff on sites was tarped up. But I get the hours that I do partly because of the spreader, and if it's not working, neither am I, at least for the extra hours doing clean-up. The company owns a bunch of VBX spreaders and those all seemed to work fine whether it was wet or not.


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

Harleyjeff;2019620 said:


> I hear you. And I don't know why it was so wet last year. It was stored indoors in a dome, and the stuff on sites was tarped up. But I get the hours that I do partly because of the spreader, and if it's not working, neither am I, at least for the extra hours doing clean-up. The company owns a bunch of VBX spreaders and those all seemed to work fine whether it was wet or not.


They look impressive, they run auger or chain?


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Not sure. But they sure worked great even with the super wet salt.


----------



## PALS Landscapin (Dec 3, 2011)

I have 3 of the 3yd salters and I am happy with them. I just bought an under the tailgate salter last year and I have it on my f750 and have to say that I like that better then the 3 yd salter.


----------

